# CSV PR work experience verification when a company goes under



## grimmjow2000 (May 10, 2019)

Hi guys, what happens if one of the companies I worked at back in 2013 goes under, but I worked there for 2 years before going on to do postgrad, and then been working somewhere else for the last 3 years. This is in South Asia by the way (not sure if that helps). 

I have a leaving letter from that company (as one gets when leaving a job), but one of the requirements for PR is testimonials from your employers. I can't get one from that company anymore since it doesn't exist, and people I worked with are all over the place, most of whom I have no contact with anymore since this was a while ago. 

Does anyone know what exactly is verified by the DHA with regards to the 5 years critical skills PR work experience. I would assume it's stuff like calling up that company HR for verification, maybe linkedin checks etc. 

There must be ways to overcome this since 5 years is a long time, and people change jobs, companies go under etc.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

They dont verify. You would be extremely unlucky if they do.


----------

